# BET-IBC EXCLUSIVE FREE WINNING PREDICTIONS



## BET-IBC1 (Sep 11, 2020)

*NEW TIP ALERT*

 *LATEST EXCLUSIVE PREDICTIONS*⏱

*12/09/2020 / 14:00 GMT
Competition: England - Premier League*
Match: Crystal Palace – Southampton
Stake: 1/10
Odd: 1.819 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Southampton +0 AH
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/crystal-palace-southampton/

*12/09/2020 / 14:00 GMT
Competition: Scotland - Premier League*
Match: St Mirren – Hibernian
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.97 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Hibernian to Win
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/st-mirren-hibernian/

*13/09/2020 / 19:00 GMT
Competition: Spain - LaLiga*
Match: Valencia – Levante
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.833 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Levante +0.5 AH
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/valencia-levante/

*14/09/2020 / 10:30 GMT
Competition: South Korea - K League 2*
Match: Suwon City – Bucheon FC 1995
Stake: 1/10
Odd: 1.833 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Suwon City to Win
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/suwon-city-bucheon-fc-1995/

*14/09/2020 / 15:30 GMT
Competition: Finland - Veikkausliiga*
Match: HIFK – FC Inter Turku
Stake: 1/10
Odd: 2 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: FC Inter Turku to Win
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/hifk-fc-inter-turku/

*14/09/2020 / 19:15 GMT
Competition: England - Premier League*
Match: Brighton – Chelsea
Stake: 1/10
Odd: 1.8 @*VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Over 2.5 Goals
Read full analysis here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/brighton-chelsea/


----------

